# Blue Marlana 5/25



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

We decided last minute to head offshore Monday for a little billfishing. We got to the boat around 1000, and headed out to get bait in the bay. We loaded up with about 2-3 dozen threadfin herring, and left the pass around noon with Landry and Marlana.

We ran to the edge, where the water looked clean blue/green with a good amount of bait. We decided to put lines in, and troll down the 100 fathom curve.

No bites for a good while, and the water became more and more lifeless the further south we went. Basically, to make a long story short...we trolled from the edge to the elbow, to the dumping grounds, to the steps....and the water did not change. scattered weeds..clean blue green...very little bait.

We did manage a nice box of fish though, and bloodied up the boat pretty good for the first trip out. We ended up with a a bunch of nice dolphin...most in the 20# range..biggest at 30#. There were a few wahoo out there, but teeny lil fellows. 

We saw a bunch of sharks in that nasty water...Marlana caught a big one on mono.circle hook....looked like a tiger.

Around 6pm it was getting dark, and we found a 4x4 with a bunch of fish on it. We were trolling past it when Landry yelled....BILLFISH....well, the first billfish of the season hit a little cabo prowler, and popped the right rigger. It came in hot and heavy, waving its broomstick, and nailed the smallest lure in the spread. Unfortunately, it ran off a little line, and then gone! 

Well, hopefully, the next fish will find the hooks a little better, and we can post some pics. Anyways, had a blast fishing with Landry Leidner and Marlana. Missed the usual crew who were busy working. Next time I expect Woodley and Hiller won't wuss out!

Tight Lines, and good luck to whoever decides to fish. Pretty weather...cool, nice breeze....did pick up a few times in the squalls, but never over 3ft.

Sword fished a little at the steps while everyone napped....no hits...generator was dead...no underwater lights..boo hoo...back at the dock at 0200.

I'm sure Keith, Tom, and Craig will find em....good luck guys!!!!

Squalls were COLD!










See the little bird on center rigger halyard?










WEEHOOOO!










Weeehooos and biggest cow...(29#)


----------



## Team Triple X (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice report dave, glad to see the water cleaning up a little closer to home base. Maybe we'll find that stickfish this weekend.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

way to put some meat in the box! congrats and glad yall had a safe and good trip!

wes


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad to read a Blue Marlana report again, look forward to many more.:clap


----------



## Hammertime (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Dave, Lisa said she spoke with you recently. We haven't gotten out this year but plan on going out to the rigs this Sat/Sun. You going? It looks like the best forecast in awhile. Next time you need a mate give me a hollar, I will drop everything to go. Let me know if you guys are going out so we can stay in touch on VHF. Headed out of Pass Sat late PM headed to Petronious for a nap and then troll south or wherever signs indicate. Do you still have that fuel bladder?


----------

